# Here's why universal health care needs to happen



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2020)

video explains it all. Simply put, we pay more for nothing. or medicare for all also works.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 4, 2020)

Too much regulation has caused costs to skyrocket. The barrier to entry is so high, that there are only a handful of companies that are even allowed to be in the healthcare business. Even private practices are usually just franchisees of larger hospital corporations. Now, you don't want just any weirdo off the street caring for your health, but we have crossed the line between coon sense and nanny state long ago. 

Would we even need insurance without government involvement? Maybe for major surgeries or experimental treatments. But competition in those areas might mean the difference between a few thousand dollars and the price of a house, as some surgeries and extended hospital stays can be 50k to 100k or more. All the costs for licensure, and arbitrary fees get passed on to the patient.

The affordable care act made things even worse by requiring health insurance. So if everyone has insurance, we can charge more for services, since insurance will pay most of it, and we can afford to eat the cost of the $1000+ deductible if the patient is unable or unwilling to pay that. The only loser in this scenario is the patient's credit score.

Let's try a free market approach before we let the incompetent bureaucracy mess it up even more.


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 4, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> free market approach


Free market is a playground for capitalistic abuse. Government provided health care is already implemented in many other countries and costs to each citizen are much lower than in the US.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 4, 2020)

IncredulousP said:


> Free market is a playground for capitalistic abuse. Government provided health care is already implemented in many other countries and costs to each citizen are much lower than in the US.


Free Market can be abused, Government Mandated care can be abused. Anything can be abused.


What makes you think our government will be as competent as the government of other countries?

You have alot of faith that our government won't screw it up. They already showed they are incompetent at handling health care with the regulation practices and involvement they have right now with our current system as @Subtle Demise said. What makes you think that switching the system will all of a sudden make them handle things more competently?


----------



## emigre (Oct 4, 2020)

I discloated my shouler three years ago.

When it happened I got an ambulence, a reduction and some drugs.

When in recovery, I had several consultant appointments, three x-rays and sit months of physio.

I paid nothing other then the income tax I always pay.


----------



## SG854 (Oct 4, 2020)

emigre said:


> I discloated my shouler three years ago.
> 
> When it happened I got an ambulence, a reduction and some drugs.
> 
> ...


How many years of income tax have you paid? Or any tax that goes into health care? With all of it combined is it cheaper in the end? I'm curious so I can find out what system is better.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 4, 2020)

what can I say:
NA healthcare LMFAO
_Laughs in European._


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 4, 2020)

What makes you think that the "free market" will correct itself? Meanwhile the ACA has saved lives. Let's make it a full blown public option, like it should have been in the first place, and save more lives.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> Too much regulation has caused costs to skyrocket. The barrier to entry is so high, that there are only a handful of companies that are even allowed to be in the healthcare business. Even private practices are usually just franchisees of larger hospital corporations. Now, you don't want just any weirdo off the street caring for your health, but we have crossed the line between coon sense and nanny state long ago.
> 
> Would we even need insurance without government involvement? Maybe for major surgeries or experimental treatments. But competition in those areas might mean the difference between a few thousand dollars and the price of a house, as some surgeries and extended hospital stays can be 50k to 100k or more. All the costs for licensure, and arbitrary fees get passed on to the patient.
> 
> ...


Not even the issue, watch the video. It' clear to me you didn't watch.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Oct 4, 2020)

poltics on da funni gameboy rom site


----------



## Seliph (Oct 4, 2020)

Universal Healthcare is lovely but this country hates poor people so I can't ever see it being a thing


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Oct 6, 2020)

Seliph said:


> Universal Healthcare is lovely but this country hates poor people so I can't ever see it being a thing


Maybe you should try getting a job.


----------



## Seliph (Oct 6, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> Maybe you should try getting a job.


I already have one lol


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 6, 2020)

SG854 said:


> How many years of income tax have you paid? Or any tax that goes into health care? With all of it combined is it cheaper in the end? I'm curious so I can find out what system is better.



I'm happy enough that even though I might not need expensive medical treatment in the predictable near future, should I need something I will not be bankrupted simply for needing that treatment.


----------



## Tri-Z (Oct 6, 2020)

My gf chemo pills are $38,000 for a 30day supply

with insurance she has now her deductible is 6,000 and every January is reset. How can anyone afford that unless ur wealthy. Without insurance it’s impossible and even with it having to drop 6k first yearly b4 anything is covered is crazy too. And it’s not like they cover all costs after deductible is met. And still have to fight with them for approval on stuff. Only thing they approve without a fight is taking our payments


----------



## RandomUser (Oct 6, 2020)

I have not watch the video, but I have to ask, do you know how medicare works? It doesn't work the way most people may think it does, they're coverage gaps that you have to pay out of pocket or buy a plan that covers the coverage gap like Plan F if I'm not mistaking. That is additional cost of premium that you would have to pay for. Medicare is also not free. Also there is Medicare advantage plans that replaces original medicare, but even with those, comes with it's own limitations. You still have to pay for original Medicare premiums and the Medicare Advantage plan premiums on top of that, depending on your Advantage Plan option.
EDIT:
Unless you meet certain guidelines by the state, then the state pays for Original Medicare Premium. You would have to re-certify every year, for the state to pay for the premium.


----------



## emigre (Oct 7, 2020)

SG854 said:


> How many years of income tax have you paid? Or any tax that goes into health care? With all of it combined is it cheaper in the end? I'm curious so I can find out what system is better.



To make it simpler, I up until my shoulder dislocation I had worked full time for three years and paid 20% income tax. There's also VAT which I honestly can't accumulate.

So probably cheaper. Universal healthcare>> That corporate shit in America.


----------



## Yamathedestroyer (Oct 7, 2020)

*Laughs in German Insurance System*


----------

